# Greetings from Cebu, Philippines from San Miguel Eskrima Association



## san miguel eskrima (Jul 16, 2003)

Greetings from Mambaling, Cebu City, Cebu, Philippines,

Check out the official website for San Miguel Eskrima, USA (www.sanmigueleskrima.com). Website will be updated as soon as I get back to the states. This website is endorsed, authenticated, authorized, and certified by the San Miguel Eskrima Association of Cebu, which consists of the last few remaining original students of GM Filemon "Momoy" Canete. This website will serve to inform the public any information regarding the "Dayon-Dayon" San Miguel Eskrima of GM Filemon "Momoy" Canete, the last orihinal founding father of Doce Pares who passed on in 1995.

Sinugdanan ug Kataposan, Mabuhay,

Ramon Rubia--Magtutudlo
San Miguel Eskrima Association, USA
Doce Pares International, California Chapter


----------



## Cthulhu (Jul 16, 2003)

Um, there's practically nothing on the site but for a few pictures and an e-mail address.

Cthulhu


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 16, 2003)

Greetings!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 16, 2003)

Ramon,

Glad to hear from you. I wish you and the rest your best in promoting this art.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 16, 2003)

Good luck with updating the web site!


----------

